# Look who's getting rescued for Easter!



## AmberSunrise

thank you ....


----------



## GoldenMum

Sunrise said:


> thank you ....


So happy to do it, they will have a wonderful Easter!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

God bless the rescuer and those beautiful girls, Happy Easter!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So happy for you and these girls. They look so sad in that picture.


----------



## GoldenMum

Jessie'sGirl said:


> So happy for you and these girls. They look so sad in that picture.



I know, I only wish I gotten the call in time to get there today. My trainer says they are scared, but very sweet!


----------



## *t*

Awwwww... so glad they are being rescued! They look like sweet girls! Enjoy them! More pics please when you are able!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

GoldenMum said:


> I know, I only wish I gotten the call in time to get there today. My trainer says they are scared, but very sweet!


I know it could be the thousands of reasons for surrounding those two girls and many others but I can't stop wondering can those people really sleep at night. Because when I see those pictures and read the stories I can't.


----------



## Saca

It will be a happy Easter for all...so glad you're doing this!


----------



## gold4me

Bless you!!!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

So glad you are doing this, they look so sad in that picture, it just breaks your heart to see them like that. I can't wait to see pics when you get them home, and hear how they settle in. 

How old are they?


----------



## GoldenMum

Flava said:


> So glad you are doing this, they look so sad in that picture, it just breaks your heart to see them like that. I can't wait to see pics when you get them home, and hear how they settle in.
> 
> How old are they?



Angel (Mom) is 3 years old, and Baby Girl is less than 2, that is about all I know at this point. Looking forward to learning more!


----------



## Cpc1972

They look so sad. They don't even have a comfy bed. What happens to them after they have been vetted. Poor babies if they have to go back to the shelter. Any way can you foster them until they find a good home.


----------



## Katduf

GoldenMum said:


> Angel (Mom) is 3 years old, and Baby Girl is less than 2, that is about all I know at this point. Looking forward to learning more!



Yes I would love to know the background story of these 2 sweet girls. Are you looking at adopting them permanently?


----------



## KathyL

Ohhh, they are just gorgeous. They might look a little scared now but I bet that will change very quickly. Somehow Easter is so fitting for new beginnings. I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## KKaren

Easter is perfect for a new beginning. Thank you GoldenMum


----------



## KiwiD

They both look so sad in that cage. thank you for rescuing them


----------



## SandyK

So glad you are rescuing them and I can't wait to see happy pictures. That picture breaks my heart. Thank you!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Angel and Baby girl are beautiful!
Thank you for helping them, are they going to Triad?
I bet they are terrified, their whole world has been turned upside down.


----------



## pholter

So happy they are being rescued together!! Can't believe that someone would surrender those babies though.. It's a good thing that at least had the decency to bring them to a shelter. Wish you were in Houston


----------



## GoldenMum

I will foster them if they get along with mine, and if I am needed. Yes, Sandy, they will go Triad Golden Retriever Rescue. I would love to keep them, but with my two and Tucker may be coming home from China soon. I have gotten up to seven before, but it makes it hard to travel.
I called TGRR, and they have lots of adopters, but not many dogs....so they will find good homes I am sure.


----------



## wiznsox

My heart breaks seeing these beautiful girls laying there. I can't help but wonder why this continues to happen, why animals are owner surrendered, why they are so disposable? I have 4 Golden's and there is no way, no circumstance, I could ever walk away from them. They are the reason my heart beats. Thank you for all you are doing for these gorgeous girls. May you have a happy Easter, surrounded by loads of Golden love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's unfortunate the owner didn't release them to Triad to begin with instead of turning them into the shelter. Sounds like this shelter doesn't require them being available for adoption to the public for a certain amount of time before they let Triad take them which is good. 

Do you know anything about their background or the circumstances for them being released?

Looking forward to your update about them.


----------



## GoldenMum

Right now, I know very little...but will be asking as soon as I'm given the go ahead. They open at ten, and the rescue should be calling the shelter, then me. Fingers crossed they get out today!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*



GoldenMum said:


> Right now, I know very little...but will be asking as soon as I'm given the go ahead. They open at ten, and the rescue should be calling the shelter, then me. Fingers crossed they get out today!


GoldenMum: You are wonderful to foster them. I'm sure they are wonderful. Hoping that someone adopts them together!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum: You are wonderful to foster them. I'm sure they are wonderful. Hoping that someone adopts them together!!


That would be best Karen. When I pick them up, I will take them to my trainers facility to see how well socialized they are with other dogs, and if they are truly bonded. My trainer is the BEST!


----------



## rabernet

That's just heartbreaking to me! I'm so glad that you are going to rescue them this morning!


----------



## Karen519

*So cute*



GoldenMum said:


> That would be best Karen. When I pick them up, I will take them to my trainers facility to see how well socialized they are with other dogs, and if they are truly bonded. My trainer is the BEST!


Can't wait to hear more! They will have a beautiful Easter!


----------



## Harleysmum

Looking forward to hearing more about these girls and their journey to a forever home.


----------



## GoldenMum

Harleysmum said:


> Looking forward to hearing more about these girls and their journey to a forever home.


Well the journey begins, I picked them up, we got home this afternoon. Took them for a nice long hike, and now are two very tired little ladies. The Blonde girl looks so much like my Bonnie Boo,and has a similar personality. They seem house trained, know sit, walk well on a leash. They do not seem bonded, you can do something with one and they seem fine with it. Monday they will go to the rescue, and make someone some very special babies!


----------



## Cpc1972

They look so happy. Thanks for getting them out of the shelter. I don't know how you walk four at a time lol.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Those are all such beautiful dogs. Someone is going to be very lucky to have one or both of those girls. 
Thanks for being awesome!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Cpc1972 said:


> They look so happy. Thanks for getting them out of the shelter. I don't know how you walk four at a time lol.


Five is my limit, but they are all good on leash!


----------



## Katduf

They all look so happy, what a difference to their expressions in the other photo. I too am in awe of how you manage 4 on leash!


----------



## jennretz

God Bless You for fostering (even temporarily) these two girls.


----------



## GoldenMum

These girls are amazing, they know sit, down, back, come. They are housebroken, sweet, gentle, walk well on leash. No food aggression, take things very gently out of my hand. And Angel is a carbon copy of my Bonnie who passed in Nov. of 2013, I want to keep her so bad. She is smaller, and has a different head, but her personality is so Bonnie, she is laying on my feet. I am in love!


----------



## KathyL

They are the two in the middle right? They sound like great dogs and just the way they are all sitting so nicely for the picture is really very good. What a dream come true for someone. They win your heart fast don't they!


----------



## GoldenMum

KathyL said:


> They are the two in the middle right? They sound like great dogs and just the way they are all sitting so nicely for the picture is really very good. What a dream come true for someone. They win your heart fast don't they!


Yes, the two in the middle, yes someone will be very lucky, and yes they steal hearts very quickly!


----------



## GoldenMum

My girl Sky, and new foster Angel...goodnight!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

They are beautiful girls, thank you so much.
I wish them all the best, new home and people who will love them forever.


----------



## KKaren

I'm so glad to see them with you, sweet girls, it's nice also that Angel brings good memories back to you.


----------



## SandyK

So glad they are out of that shelter!! They look very happy!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're so beautiful, thank you for helping these sweet girls out. 

They sound absolutely wonderful, someone is going to be very lucky to have them. 

I totally understand what you're saying, I pulled two Goldens out of a shelter here I soooooooo wanted to keep them. I was transporting them down to Wilmington and you have no idea how strong the urge to turn around and go back to my house was.


----------



## GoldenMum

Well we had a girls night in bed! I was surround by three lovely ladies all night. These girls were well taken care of, I am sadden to think their owner had no choice but to turn them in. We had a low key morning, and just got back from a four mile hike. I will be sad to turn them in tomorrow, but I know TGRR has many approved homes waiting for a new love. These girls are the best rescues I've ever seen straight out of a shelter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It is hard, for me knowing they had an approved family waiting or them made it a little easier. 

Enjoy your day with them, Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## KathyL

They do look like they were well taken care of and you mentioned also well mannered. Whatever happened, it's sad that they had to be surrendered -- maybe there weren't any options out there. You gave them a great weekend. Even if they aren't totally bonded, it would really be nice if someone could take both just to keep something constant in their lives.


----------



## GoldenMum

KathyL said:


> They do look like they were well taken care of and you mentioned also well mannered. Whatever happened, it's sad that they had to be surrendered -- maybe there weren't any options out there. You gave them a great weekend. Even if they aren't totally bonded, it would really be nice if someone could take both just to keep something constant in their lives.


It is unlikely Kathy, but would be wonderful. When the sleep, they are almost always touching. And the little redhead does love her Mom, she may have trouble if she doesn't have at least a buddy. The good thing is, they are great with all people and furbutts! I hope they both get all that they deserve....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

GoldenMum said:


> It is unlikely Kathy, but would be wonderful. When the sleep, they are almost always touching. And the little redhead does love her Mom, she may have trouble if she doesn't have at least a buddy. The good thing is, they are great with all people and furbutts! I hope they both get all that they deserve....


Reading this does make me sad, I will be praying for them to stay together.


----------



## mygoldengirl

you just made my day, THANK YOU!


----------



## GoldenMum

*One More Day*

I spoke with the Vet who does the intakes for TGRR, and they don't have time to see them today. They have been spayed, chipped, vaccinated, and started on heartworm meds. at the shelter. So they will stay with me one more day, didn't want them back in a cage environment since they are doing so well. I did not care for their names,soI am calling them Ethel, and Lucy!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, what sweet girls! I hope they find a good home hopefully together. 
I would not be able to foster, I would be such a foster failure, LOL.


----------



## MaggieandBailey

So glad you are providing a temporary home for them . They are beautiful girls...thanks for sharing.


----------



## xooxlinds

*hugs* Thank you for kind hearted people like yourself!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldenMum said:


> I did not care for their names,so I am calling them Ethel, and Lucy!


Bonnie Boo thinks the blonde gal would be a great new addition to your pack


----------



## KathyL

GoldenMum said:


> I spoke with the Vet who does the intakes for TGRR, and they don't have time to see them today. They have been spayed, chipped, vaccinated, and started on heartworm meds. at the shelter. So they will stay with me one more day, didn't want them back in a cage environment since they are doing so well. I did not care for their names,soI am calling them Ethel, and Lucy!


 I like it, thank you for changing their names. Angel isn't bad, but Baby Girl??? That poor dog would have a complex. My first golden was Casper and I kept Casper, the next was an unnamed too clever pup so I called him MacGyver, next came Mikey who I left Mikey (officially Xanthos Magic Moonshadow) and then Harley who remained Harley and he did his best to live up to his strong Milwaukee name. 

And just maybe there is someone out there who has a Desi and Fred and falls in love with both. I know I tend to dream


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!  Woo hoo! I've been busier than a one legged man in a marathon and missed your thread. Oh, what a couple of sweethearts. I am SO happy for all three of you!! Wow!  No doubt Clyde is doing the Happy Dance for you as well. 

:You_Rock_


----------



## dborgers

> I did not care for their names, so I am calling them Ethel, and Lucy!


Perfect!!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

How are the girls?


----------



## rabernet

You decided to keep the older girl and named her Breeze, didn't you? I think I saw that in another thread.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yes she did, and the other girl found a wonderful home too. 
So happy for all of them.


----------



## KathyL

I've been thinking about those two and was wondering. I'm so happy for you Golden Mum!! I know the older girl reminded you so much of your Bonnie and you could see she was pulling at your heart. There's a reason for everything and love finds you. You are really a 24 carat Golden Mum!! Many happy years to you and your new girl.


----------



## GoldenMum

*Welcome home Breeze*



GoldenCamper said:


> Bonnie Boo thinks the blonde gal would be a great new addition to your pack



And she is.....this is why I transport and do not usually foster,I just couldn't see them going to be kenneled at the vets for a week. I kept them both for about two weeks. I was really concerned that someone had had a health emergency and was missing these girls. I kept checking CL, and FB for someone looking for them; but it didn't happen. Lucy went to a great home who has been on the wait list for a year with the rescue. Ethel, now Breeze (such a gentle girl) is home with me. She and Calvin are a work in progress, but she and Sky are really buddies! She is the essence of my Bonnie, even being as much of a Miss Piggy as she was......love this girl!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How did I miss this thread? I am so happy for you! Bonnie and Clyde surely guided this girl to you!


----------



## dborgers

Those pics made me smile wide  Breeze melted right in like she always belonged and brought all that love. What a gift. I'm really really happy for all of you


----------



## jennretz

how did I miss this update? I am so happy you adopted Angel/Breeze. She's has just won the lottery 

Congratulations!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Welcome home Breeze!*
I am so glad you kept the "Bonnie sent" girl and the other one found great home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

GoldenMum said:


> And she is.....this is why I transport and do I was really concerned that someone had had a health emergency and was missing these girls. I kept checking CL, and FB for someone looking for them; but it didn't happen. Lucy went to a great home who has been on the wait list for a year with the rescue. Ethel, now Breeze (such a gentle girl) is home with me. She and Calvin are a work in progress, but she and Sky are really buddies! She is the essence of my Bonnie, even being as much of a Miss Piggy as she was......love this girl!


I thought they were both owner surrenders.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome home Breeze, Congratulations Goldenmum.
Love seeing the pictures of her and Sky, they're both beautiful. 

Great to hear Lucy found a home with the adopters who have been waiting for a year. They must have been thrilled........


----------



## GoldenMum

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I thought they were both owner surrenders.


They were listed a owner surrenders. Their owner actually dropped them both off at a spay/neuter clinic to spay them, but never came back for them. I cannot believe these two ended up at a shelter, as they had been taken care of and trained. I will never know why their owner never returned for them.


----------



## KKaren

GoldenMum said:


> They were listed a owner surrenders. Their owner actually dropped them both off at a spay/neuter clinic to spay them, but never came back for them. I cannot believe these two ended up at a shelter, as they had been taken care of and trained. I will never know why their owner never returned for them.


I'm glad that they found you, when I read about them I also had the same thought that something must have happened to their owner since they were well cared for and trained. It was very kind of you to take time to search for them on CL and FB. I know that if it was me and if something happened, I would be very grateful to have someone like you help to find them a home. Breeze looks happy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

GoldenMum said:


> They were listed a owner surrenders. Their owner actually dropped them both off at a spay/neuter clinic to spay them, but never came back for them. I cannot believe these two ended up at a shelter, as they had been taken care of and trained. I will never know why their owner never returned for them.


It makes me wonder is "the owner" their owner at all. It is just too weird to do that the way it was done.


----------



## GoldenMum

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It makes me wonder is "the owner" their owner at all. It is just too weird to do that the way it was done.


I agree, but will never know. I watched for 2 weeks to see if someone was looking for them on social media.
I am alone with my dogs a lot, and I thought, what if I had a medical emergency and my dogs were boarded somewhere? What would happen to them, but I would think after 2 weeks an owner would step forward if searching for them.
I know I had a cat that went missing, I passed out over 100 flyers and went to the shelter 3 days a week for over a year. I think I did all I could.....


----------



## KathyL

GoldenMum said:


> They were listed a owner surrenders. Their owner actually dropped them both off at a spay/neuter clinic to spay them, but never came back for them. I cannot believe these two ended up at a shelter, as they had been taken care of and trained. I will never know why their owner never returned for them.


That is odd and I credit you for waiting just in case there had been some kind of emergency. I'm assuming the clinic made some contact with the owner after the surgery just to say they were OK and what time to pick them up etc. I feel bad for the owner because something had to have happened. Breeze is beautiful and it looks like she adjusted quickly so there is a happy ending for both girls.


I was just wondering if the clinic was their regular vet. I know they would have to maintain confidentiality but if they had a contact name and address could they at least send the person a letter letting them know that the dogs found good homes and not make any mention of who now has the dogs. I guess I did not realize that there are clinics where you just can bring in a dog to be spayed and not provide your name or anything.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Welcome home Breezy Boo! Calvin will warm up to her soon enough. Give him a little extra one on one time will make it go faster I bet.

I spent a month trying to the owner of my first Golden and between contacting police and dog pounds in surrounding towns etc no one claimed her. It became obvious to me she was dumped. Shame someone gave up such a treasure but a big win for me!

One can only guess why those two girls were left at the clinic. Maybe the owner wanted to make sure they were spayed so they were never bred, who knows.

I do know one thing, your Bonnie boo is smiling down at you. Glad you took her Golden god wink at you to heart.


----------



## dborgers

Hello to you and your wonderful crew .. and newest member, Breeze 


> Their owner actually dropped them both off at a spay/neuter clinic to spay them, but never came back for them.


Our third golden rescue adoption was Henry, whose owner opened the door at a vet clinic, let him in, and left. When he was diagnosed with hemangio when he went to the Bridge 7 months later I realized he did it out of love for Henry, and was probably unable to afford vet bills. 

I'm so happy this had a happy ending  Makes me smile when I log in to your 'must go check for pics and updates" thread


----------



## 4goldengirls

Years back we had a client board his dog at our animal hospital while he went to the hospital for a "procedure"..... needless to say, time marched on and as much as we tried to contact him we never got responses. We eventually sent a registered/certified letter to his address on record. We heard back from his attorney that sadly the owner had passed away and nobody knew where he'd left the dog. Fortunately, the dog (a gorgeous 2 yr old Sheltie) was turned over to our facility and we in turn found him a fabulous home.


----------



## GoldenMum

Well all I could find out was they were dropped at a clinic to be spayed on 3/23, I adopted her on 4/4...so it was almost two weeks. The clinics down here are a low cost spay neuter clinic where you drop off and pick up the same day.

Now that I've had her three weeks she is opening up more, she has some of Bonnie's naughty habits too! She is definitely a Miss Piggy, and I found out she can open her crate. I also have my very first counter surfer. I have to laugh when she does something Bonniesque be it naughty or nice!
I know I was given a very special gift,that I am certain Bonnie had a paw in.


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like Breeze is one super happy girl. Especially when she finds yummy treats to nibble on. Memories to treasure ...


----------



## KathyL

Naughty is good, it means she is comfortable. Whatever her past is the past. She has a good home now and that's the main thing. And how special for you that she is so much like Bonnie -- it was definitely meant to be.


----------



## jennretz

This girl won the lottery!  It's so heartwarming to read.


----------



## Karen519

*Breeze*

Congratulations to you and Breeze. You both won the lottery!!
Thank God for people like you, GoldenMum.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am happy to update that Calvin has decided he actually likes Breezey Boo! After 5 weeks of gates, and crates, and separate room......they are playing together! I am one happy Doggie Momma!


----------



## KathyL

Looking at those 4 goldens running and playing is one happy sight. Now Calvin is your son's dog who recently returned from China??? I'm glad it all worked out.


----------



## GoldenMum

No, Calvin is my special needs boy. He came from a puppy mill, and has always been a fear aggressive dog. He will have to be managed his whole life. He is a very sweet happy boy on our property, but he is a wreck off property. After 3 years of working with behaviorists, and trainers; I have decided that Calvin loves his life on property. So, he will just be managed here. I used to feel very sorry for him, but he is a happy boy when managed.


----------



## Karen519

*glad*



GoldenMum said:


> I am happy to update that Calvin has decided he actually likes Breezey Boo! After 5 weeks of gates, and crates, and separate room......they are playing together! I am one happy Doggie Momma!


So glad that Calvin and Breezy are pals!!


----------



## dborgers

That's a happy crowd of fur love


----------



## SandyK

Glad Calvin is playing with Breeze!!! Life is good!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> No, Calvin is my special needs boy. He came from a puppy mill, and has always been a fear aggressive dog. He will have to be managed his whole life. He is a very sweet happy boy on our property, but he is a wreck off property. After 3 years of working with behaviorists, and trainers; I have decided that Calvin loves his life on property. So, he will just be managed here. I used to feel very sorry for him, but he is a happy boy when managed.



I'm sorry to hear this about Calvin. I so can relate, my Roxy is a former Breeder girl, she is the same way as long as you don't take her out of her comfort zone which is our house and yard she is great. She does fantastic when I take her out to some walking trails in a nearby National Forest or down to the little beach at the end of my road, anywhere is always a huge challenge with her and I just never know how she is going to react. 

And yes, as long as they are healthy, happy and loving life, that's all that matters.

So wonderful to see all of them playing together, this is really fantastic! 
Enjoy!


----------



## GoldenMum

Miss Breezey Boo is such a stressed out girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Breezy*

Yes, Breezy looks really stressed!! Nice Pool!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great life! 
She's really beautiful, love this picture.


----------



## KathyL

It does look like she has adjusted!!


----------



## Cpc1972

She has such a great life now. Such a awesome picture.


----------



## dborgers

That's the ticket!!  Aw, what a great new life she's having thanks to you. Beautiful pic and beautiful story of love. Thank you


----------



## rooroch

That is fantastic. What a life. How is her daughter? Do you get any news?


----------



## GoldenMum

rooroch said:


> That is fantastic. What a life. How is her daughter? Do you get any news?


Lucy was adopted into a family with a big sis Emma, who she loves. I have followed posted on her through the rescue's facebook page! I know she has found her forever home too.


----------



## jennretz

Will you adopt me??? LOL. I want to hang out in the pool being stressed LOL.


----------



## KathyL

jennretz said:


> Will you adopt me??? LOL. I want to hang out in the pool being stressed LOL.


 No kidding! I'll clean the pool and cut the grass too!


----------



## GoldenMum

KathyL said:


> No kidding! I'll clean the pool and cut the grass too!


Deal, I have 7 acres...you'll need the pool after mowing!


----------



## GoldenMum

jennretz said:


> Will you adopt me??? LOL. I want to hang out in the pool being stressed LOL.


Come on down!


----------



## KathyL

GoldenMum said:


> Deal, I have 7 acres...you'll need the pool after mowing!


 7 acres! You need to foster some goats.


----------



## GoldenMum

KathyL said:


> 7 acres! You need to foster some goats.


Then'd I'd have goats to take care of too!


----------



## KiwiD

She certainly looks quite comfy! She lucked into the perfect forever home


----------

